# Need some help with Psych questions



## Taylor (Jul 7, 2006)

Well i have a psych interview coming up and i can honestly answer all of the questions fine and then i get to the "what are your weaknesses" question and i just draw a blank. I know i have weaknesses its just hard to figure out what they are, like public speaking i dont know if that is something that would hurt my chances. Its not like i cant handle it, its just not one of my strong points. As far as others go i just cant think of any, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Grammar


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

REILEYDOG said:


> Grammar


:L::L::L:


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Just say that not having any weaknesses is your weakness.

Then kick him in the chest and yell, "This is SPARTA!"


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

Blondes


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

I see great things for this thread.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I, too, have great expectations for this thread, but before that, here's my serious answer:

Having been through this process very recently, I would advise that you take a hard look at yourself and be honest. In my case, I said that I thought one of my weaknesses was my impatience, but that it was something I had been working on and it was becoming less and less of an issue.

You'll look like an unstable tool if you cannot/choose not to reveal any personal weaknesses--we all have them, and the powers that be know it; they just want you to give an honest assessment of your abilities. As long as you don't say your greatest weakness is an innate desire to kill (or something along those lines) I think you'll be fine.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

celticsfan said:


> Just say that not having any weaknesses is your weakness.
> 
> Then kick him in the chest and yell, "This is SPARTA!"





redsox03 said:


> Walk in, kick the Chief in the chest, and yell "This is SPARTAAAAAAA".


Stop stealing my lines. I charge 1 dollar for them, pay up.


----------



## tacpup82 (Dec 7, 2007)

When you do figure out what your weaknesses are, make sure you counter them with something positive, like how you are improving your weakness.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Wait a minute, it just dawned on me as I read this: so you mean to say that *Asshopper* passed a psych test at some point in the past?

How the hell did that happen?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Jeepy said:


> Wait a minute, it just dawned on me as I read this: so you mean to say that *Asshopper* passed a psych test at some point in the past?
> 
> How the hell did that happen?


I am gonna start charging royalties on use of my names.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Jeepy said:


> Wait a minute, it just dawned on me as I read this: so you mean to say that *Asshopper* passed a psych test at some point in the past?
> 
> How the hell did that happen?


Yes jeepy, I have with flying colors. I normally score at the very top on most all tests (that would even include psychological ones) Have you ever passed any sort of test before? Ever???

Asshopper? That is such an original insult...did you come up with that all by yourself? Playing Banana Banna Fo Fanna Maybe? Or did you brilliantly just remove the first two letters to find that little nugget of toilet humor? If you're going to baselessly insult someone you don't know without provocation , you might want to try elevating it out of the grade school playground.






3 Weeks Ago

celticsfan 
MassCops Member
MassCops Officer

Join Date: Dec 2007
Location: Boston Area
Posts: 95
Thanks: 6
Thanked 17 Times in 5 Posts
Rep Power: 5

Re: Need some help with Psych questions
Just say that not having any weaknesses is your weakness.

Then kick him in the chest and yell, "This is SPARTA!"


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

holy shit she's back.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

screamineagle said:


> holy shit she's back.


yup...............


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Yes jeepy, I have with flying colors. I normally score at the very top on most all tests (that would even include psychological ones) Have you ever passed any sort of test before? Ever??? "

Back and tooting her horn already "I am the best". I guess the time out did no good.
Just remember ("I am the expert and know it all") the next time it will not be seven days it will be forever.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i was told you cant grade a psych test, you either fit a department's profile or you don't...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

WaterPistola said:


> i was told you cant grade a psych test, you either fit a department's profile or you don't...


They are in a way graded or more accurately "scored" they're supposedly hybrids of the based upon the Myers-Briggs. They really can't afford to be that subjective. It's not about fitting a department's profile but more a measure of how acceptable of a police officer one will be. A measure such as that is counting so much upon predictable validity and reliability. Shrinks get paid big bucks to come up with surveys such as the initial psych test. There is one looooong fun little test (did I mention looooong), then a follow-up (or some might have a follow up or two..maybe three) AAt least that's how some departments do it. Talking about the follow-up always makes for fun times during the academy or if you're out for drinks with the classmates or former classmates.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> "Yes jeepy, I have with flying colors. I normally score at the very top on most all tests (that would even include psychological ones) Have you ever passed any sort of test before? Ever??? "
> 
> Back and tooting her horn already "I am the best". I guess the time out did no good.
> Just remember ("I am the expert and know it all") the next time it will not be seven days it will be forever.


This is a "Masscops" forum and I (a cop in mass) who without breaking any rules gets banned for a week by you (then so oddly banned permanently seemingly just for signing on at the end of that week, since I had not even made any messages or even gotten the chance to check any messages). Then I'm back on and what? Am I not allowed to respond to an unprovoked baseless insult? People break the rules on this site constantly with profanity laden posts, some threatening each other...some non- police officers even insulting or threatening sworn police officers...some with even hate speech! I believe in rights free speech to all yet when someone such as myself decides without breaking any rules to respond to baseless personal unprovoked attacks then once again a ban is threatened???

That's interesting.

I'm sorry if I'm not the type to lay down and take it. It's not my style and I doubt I would perform my job up to par or have a likely chance to make it home to my family otherwise.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Isn't the QUEEN BEE supposed to keep her mouth shut while all the other horny bees tuck it up the shute?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

94c said:


> Isn't the QUEEN BEE supposed to keep her mouth shut while all the other horny bees tuck it up the shute?


A birds and the bees reference??? How cute!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

94c said:


> Isn't the QUEEN BEE supposed to keep her mouth shut while all the other horny bees tuck it up the shute?


Ah yes, ANOTHER articulate, positive, focused, relevant and mature post by Mr. fling-it-on-everybody-else!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Is it me or has this gotten slightly off topic?

Here's a great answer to "what are your weaknesses?"

1. "I'm a perfectionist and I'm never satisfied with my work" 
2. "I need to get more organized"......who doesn't or couldn't use more organization.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> "Yes jeepy, I have with flying colors. I normally score at the very top on most all tests (that would even include psychological ones) Have you ever passed any sort of test before? Ever??? "
> 
> Back and tooting her horn already "I am the best". I guess the time out did no good.
> Just remember ("I am the expert and know it all") the next time it will not be seven days it will be forever.


To be honest the first insult I read was from "jeepy". I believe you should direct your attention at him/her.

While (as most noticed) I didn't appreciate some of her comments, I have found many of Grasshopper's posts very good. I think the witch-hunt is getting somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Grasshopper said:


> ...I believe in rights free speech to all yet when someone such as myself decides without breaking any rules to respond to baseless personal unprovoked attacks then once again a ban is threatened??? That's interesting.


Grasshopper - let me clear one thing up for you.
Rules that apply to the town square or the Associated Press do not necessarily apply here.
This is a privately owned, privately funded "members only" bulletin board discussion forum.

The membership as a whole drives the success or failure of Masscops.Com,
thus, if the membership as a whole happen to think a noob is a tool, they are tossed. (Usually with extreme prejudice.)

And Members in Green are afforded far greater latitude in conduct. Consider it a perk for services rendered.
They have been here a while, they post a lot, many go out of their way to help a noob, and many have supported the site as paying members.

If you're looking for a place to debate issues unmolested, you can try our sister site;
Citizens Talk - The American Soapbox


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> I believe in rights free speech to all yet when someone such as myself decides without breaking any rules to respond to baseless personal unprovoked attacks then once again a ban is threatened???


You must have slept through Con Law.....free speech "rights" only extend to governmental action. If you don't like it, feel free to click "Log Out" in the upper right-hand corner and never return.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Rock said:


> Is it me or has this gotten slightly off topic?
> 
> Here's a great answer to "what are your weaknesses?"
> 
> ...


Another answer that would get results on a Psychtest is:

"Even though I know I should, I sometimes don't listen to the voices!"


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll go against my better judgment, and reel this back on topic. Don't try to make up an answer. I don't know how old you are, but I have plenty of work evaluations where some mid-level management schlub had to come with something that I needed to improve (a lie of course, because my work flawless...). 

You see where I am going here? Take one of those comments, put a positive spin on it, and give an example of how you improved in that area. Don't lie or try to make up something that sounds good. I used to use the 'perfectionist' rap, but it's old. And in reality, all it does is scream: 'I have OCD, and will get mired down in the details of an assignment'

The psych tests (that most departments use) are not based on Myers-Briggs type stuff, it's more like a depression and anxiety index. I'm sure that Boston PD had to create a whole new test for Grasshopper though because normal psych tests weren't effective... ZING!

edit: I'll give you an example of the last one I used: I got gigged on an eval for: 'Relying on my supervisor too much for guidance'. Now, I was new, and running a lot of questions past my manager, but it was a legitimate concern. It was time to take off the training wheels. So, I told the panel that I made conscious effort to use the policy guides and other resources to come up with solutions, and using the proper chain of command. I also stated that if I did have questions that I would come up with multiple solutions and action plans first, instead of putting that burden on the manager.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> You must have slept through Con Law.....free speech "rights" only extend to governmental action. If you don't like it, feel free to click "Log Out" in the upper right-hand corner and never return.


True, but 94c is still has issues!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mpd61 said:


> Ah yes, ANOTHER articulate, positive, focused, relevant and mature post by Mr. fling-it-on-everybody-else!


POOF!!!



FAPD said:


> True, but 94c is still has issues!


DOUBLE POOF!!!

One for you and one for your laptop buddy in the guardshack...

I'm also in the position where I don't have to worry about psych tests.

Most cops with many years on the job would probably fail them anyways...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

94c said:


> POOF!!!
> 
> DOUBLE POOF!!!
> 
> ...


Where does it come from; that pathetic need to insult people because of the departments or firms in which they work?

"Most cops with many years on the job would probably fail them anyways..."

I'd venture to guess that no one I know would, so speak for yourself!



Delta784 said:


> You must have slept through Con Law.....free speech "rights" only extend to governmental action. If you don't like it, feel free to click "Log Out" in the upper right-hand corner and never return.


No I didn't. My scores speak for themselves. If a private organization chooses not to conform to the standards of the constitution then shame on that.


----------

